# Panama City Pompano



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

5/8 & 9/2010 Dan Russell pier. All caught with 6 lb mono and 1/2 oz jigs.


----------



## BRFL (May 10, 2010)

Nice catch! Can I ask which jig you were using? Was it tipped with bait? Thanks


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Nice work Bobby. I'm going to try to be out there this weekend but my truck broke down. Trying to remember how to ride a bike well.


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

I was using yellow or pink hand tied Pompano jigs. I usually use 1/2 or 5/8 Yellow Pomp Jigs from BassPro. Jigs were not tipped, but Sand Flea tipped jigs work best.

6lb Ande Backcountry 6 ft All-star rod and a Calcutta TE 201.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Sweet !! Bet they taste good


----------



## BRFL (May 10, 2010)

sweet! Thank you for the info. Nice catches!


----------

